# Dark knight ...............



## krates (Jul 26, 2008)

Well going for that movie tomorrow 

jahan bhi gaye positive reviews mille hai 

post your reviews yaaro.....

will post my review tomorrow


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea.. waiting for the movie .. damn this bomb blast in bangalore.... there will be lot of security checks in the theater too


----------



## Chirag (Jul 26, 2008)

and no spoilers.. plz


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

One of the best movies I have ever seen. Take a bow Heath ledger. You are a genius.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

++1
gr8 movie
watched it the first day of release


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> One of the best movies I have ever seen. Take a bow Heath ledger. You are a genius.


Poor lad Heath is no more.........


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 26, 2008)

i saw the movie.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ and what your review?


----------



## krates (Jul 26, 2008)

movie is ausumn man 

joker acting was ausumn

stunts were nominal

but the story was fantastic

btw loved to see the new NOKIA TUBE


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

^^thats not a Nokia tube dude. LOL. thats actually a scrapped phone with the nokia logo on top.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention, while the movie was awesome, the chick was crappy. Droopy is not the word!


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2008)

EDIT: spoiler


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah.


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> EDIT



We need spoiler tags on forum


----------



## Chirag (Aug 1, 2008)

Is the movie there in English in Gujarat? I mean since past 2-3 movies, none of them is coming in english, only hindi dubbed. wtf.. last movie that came english was kung-fu panda. TDK, The mummy are both in hindi all over gujarat.


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 2, 2008)

++2

Liked it very much..

Though they could have added new gadgets and specially new Bat Mobile.


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh damn! I am really really sorry. I just didn't realize. My apologies.


----------



## Pat (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ Its ok.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 5, 2008)

if u happn to c an animated batman of the future ep...in tht thy showd how Joker got alive in da body of Tim Drake...this could be the theme of nxt movie as in TDK joker said to batman "u & i r bounded in a life lng fight" or something similar and that dialog was from that animated batman of the future ep....
although someone else wud have to play joker as in that case joker wud b in someone else's body... this cud b da nxt movie theme...


----------



## trublu (Aug 5, 2008)

saw it yesterday.9/10.


----------



## allthesethingsihavedone (Aug 5, 2008)

Pat said:


> We need spoiler tags on forum


like tis *farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png

*visio159.com/wp-content/themes/silver-light-01/images/spoiler.png


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 6, 2008)

Saw it yesterday. I can give it 8.5/10. Why? I liked the story of Batman Begins better 'coz it shows how he became Batman. I liked the stunts in TDK and the Batmobile. Whoa!! Sure kicks a$$


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 7, 2008)

BTW that bat tumbler...his car..was made by a single guy...


----------



## shaunak (Aug 7, 2008)

Dying to see it.....
Cand find the time, or 'good' company ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome muvie with a crappy heroine (Ms.Dawson ) and the best villian i've ever seen in my life .... Heath Ledger pwns ..... sux to knw that he's no more alive  the muvie is friggin' awesome 11/10

Go down...... err.... watch it now


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2008)

Whyyyy so serious ? ....... I've been serious twice now .... going for the third time soon


----------



## shaunak (Aug 13, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Is the movie there in English in Gujarat? I mean since past 2-3 movies, none of them is coming in english, only hindi dubbed. wtf.. last movie that came english was kung-fu panda. TDK, The mummy are both in hindi all over gujarat.



Isnt it "Raaton Ka maseeha" in Hindi?  Saw the posted outside 24Karat..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2008)

went to the movie today. Was freaking awesome. Earlier batman used to look sensitive (esp. George Clooney). Here, Christian Bale showed how aggressive batman actually is and he was absolutely spot on when it came to expressions and acting. 

And well, what can I say about Heath. Absolutely terrific. Can't say if we can see the same performance again by someone else.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2008)

It was not modelled over a comic story-line but over the comic book's hero, get over that cause as a movie there has been none better than Batman Begins and The Dark Knight


----------



## eggman (Aug 17, 2008)

ax3 said:


> joker isnt DEAD ?? [in the movie] & 2 face is ......



****SPOILER AHEAD****








Joker isn't Dead!! He was caught by the SWAT team, presumably sent to an asylum !!!As far as 2-face he may or may not be dead!!! We will come to know in the next installment!!
****SPOILER ENDS****


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

It's more than just awesome!!!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2008)

Stop posting spoilers..  .. I still codnt manage to get a ticket  Even this weekend is gone


----------



## eggman (Aug 17, 2008)

^sorry, added Warning!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2008)

Charan said:


> Stop posting spoilers..  .. I still codnt manage to get a ticket  Even this weekend is gone



Dude. They are not spoilers. As long as there is Batman, there will be Joker and there will be two-face.

How can you expect joker to die???

After all he is batman's biggest headache and our best entertainment


----------



## anispace (Aug 17, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> It was not modelled over a comic story-line but over the comic book's hero, get over that cause as a movie there has been none better than Batman Begins and The Dark Knight



+1.. this is how a Batman movie should have been from the beginning.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

FINALLY!! after almost 4 weeks of delay and misses I watched the movie today @ Fame Lido Bangalore.. Awesome performance by Heath Ledger!!! Have to watch it again ... 

But Maggie Gyllenhaal was horrible.. I felt like puking when ever I saw her. Bad Choice. Thanks to Abishek's spoiler, I didnt get the thrill when I saw the bike intro sceen . 
Too bad Dr. Crain didnt have much role in this movie I was expecting more screen time for his character. 
8.5/10

BTW I can remember this day for a long time.. why? .. We went to the wrong screen ( the security guy's fault ) .. the film "Bachna Ae Haseeno "  when the film started rolling .. we thought they were showing the trailer ... later realised that we were in the wrong screening room when the credits started rolling..   .. thank god TDK started 10 mins later. we didnt miss anything ..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 24, 2008)

Charan said:


> Thanks to Abishek's spoiler, I didnt get the thrill when I saw the bike intro sceen .


 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png finaly u've watchd...goooooooodddd......am sure u must have enjoyed bike the most


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

^  yes .. FINALLY!


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 24, 2008)

@Charan-Can you please tell me the cost of the tickets? I heard Lido is costlier than PVR.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @Charan-Can you please tell me the cost of the tickets? I heard Lido is costlier than PVR.


I went to the morning show which started @ 10:10 AM  
Cost per Ticket - Rs. 100 ( One Hundred )


----------

